# "Eye Muscle Surgery"



## HotGrandma

Surgery was done 05/02. Saw the surgeon for adjustments of the suture yesterday. She rebandaged the eye again and I just got to take the bandage off this morning. The suture is not dissolvable because of what she said they called "short sheet-ed) tissue covering the muscle. That the eye had been looking at my nose for so long that that tissue that covers the muscle shrunk. So there was not enough tissure to cover the muscle where it should have been placed. The suture will have to be removed in two weeks. Then we can also decide where prisms can be ground into my glasses.

This "short sheet-ed" is something I have not run accross in any research. Right now I'm told to limit my reading to 5 min at a time till she removes that stitch. Ya know my eye brows were finally growing back in. That dang tape was worse than any wax job and took most of that eye brow. Thats wrong.

I am furious with the surgical center. They have to put you way under tube down your throat and all so your eye doesn't move. When I awoke I looked at my naked left shoulder (crap I left my bra on, whoops) cause the nurse was I guess tieing my gown back in place. Then she walked around the bed to my right. The curtains were open and there was a Cop sitting in a chair staring at me. I asked her twice in a pannic what cops were doing there. She didn't answer me. When I asked her why he was staring at me she shut the curtains. Then she said he was here for someone else. There was no one in either bed either side of me. I mentioned it to the surgeon she said they had a prisioner having surgery there that day too that's why he was there. That they were all talking about it cause prisioners arnt usually seen there. So is it policy that they can watch me so cause there's a prisioner there. I am still so LIVID. Had an experience with a cop kicking and killing my 9 lb "Shih TZU" in my own home 2 years ago then lying and covering up the incident. This bad cop put my through hell cause of what he did, losing my dog was minor. So you can imagine my horror. Doc says the stress from this incident pushed me into the severaty of graves that I had. Don't get me wrong cops are for helping a nd protecting people. But they don't belong staring at me in a surgical recovery room.


----------



## Andros

HotGrandma said:


> Surgery was done 05/02. Saw the surgeon for adjustments of the suture yesterday. She rebandaged the eye again and I just got to take the bandage off this morning. The suture is not dissolvable because of what she said they called "short sheet-ed) tissue covering the muscle. That the eye had been looking at my nose for so long that that tissue that covers the muscle shrunk. So there was not enough tissure to cover the muscle where it should have been placed. The suture will have to be removed in two weeks. Then we can also decide where prisms can be ground into my glasses.
> 
> This "short sheet-ed" is something I have not run accross in any research. Right now I'm told to limit my reading to 5 min at a time till she removes that stitch. Ya know my eye brows were finally growing back in. That dang tape was worse than any wax job and took most of that eye brow. Thats wrong.
> 
> I am furious with the surgical center. They have to put you way under tube down your throat and all so your eye doesn't move. When I awoke I looked at my naked left shoulder (crap I left my bra on, whoops) cause the nurse was I guess tieing my gown back in place. Then she walked around the bed to my right. The curtains were open and there was a Cop sitting in a chair staring at me. I asked her twice in a pannic what cops were doing there. She didn't answer me. When I asked her why he was staring at me she shut the curtains. Then she said he was here for someone else. There was no one in either bed either side of me. I mentioned it to the surgeon she said they had a prisioner having surgery there that day too that's why he was there. That they were all talking about it cause prisioners arnt usually seen there. So is it policy that they can watch me so cause there's a prisioner there. I am still so LIVID. Had an experience with a cop kicking and killing my 9 lb "Shih TZU" in my own home 2 years ago then lying and covering up the incident. This bad cop put my through hell cause of what he did, losing my dog was minor. So you can imagine my horror. Doc says the stress from this incident pushed me into the severaty of graves that I had. Don't get me wrong cops are for helping a nd protecting people. But they don't belong staring at me in a surgical recovery room.


The nurses and aids were very negligent to not insure your privacy. I am so sorry to hear this.

I sure hope all is well w/your eye. That's the main thing to focus on. Glad you have had the surgery and I hope and pray you are not in any discomfort.


----------



## hyperinnyc

Glad your surgery is over! How are your eyes feeling and looking? Was it a long surgery?


----------



## HotGrandma

It looks pretty good. Feels like I have GED all over again. Forgot about that fire. Its that white spot that I'm concerned about. The blue spec is the stitch. I am assuming that white is the "short sheeted" area. Finally, I am comfortable driving. Awesome, finally something positive.

Thanks for asking.hugs3


----------



## StormFinch

Oh, HotGrandma! It's looking good.  Will be interested in what they say at your follow up.


----------



## hyperinnyc

Looking good! Keep us posted!


----------



## HotGrandma

OMG that is a huge picture. Admin, can you fix it?

Been a week with this new found singular vision, believe it or not it has taken this whole just to adjust. That eye has to be attached to my stomach. Color is so much brighter. Still need to figure out how to use my head and neck to get a good focus.

I told the surgeon when she adjusted the suture, that this was better than Christmas. That I get to open a package to a wonderful gift. After all it was my Christmas wish, and it finally came true.


----------



## jenny v

HotGrandma, did they only do the one eye or do you have to have surgery on the other one, too? The one you posted looks great!


----------



## HotGrandma

Jenny,
When I was initially diagnosed when GED was hot, it was 3 muscles on the right eye and 1 muscle on the left. That was last August. After the eye's went cold, the GED hardened muscles in my forhead and below the tear duct between your nose and cheek bone. These are facial muscles but the eye's use them, and graves also attacks them.

The surgeon had me in prizms for the last 3 months, I believe to test the muscles of both eyes. She fixed what minimally had to be done, no preventative measures, because if GED ever comes back she can't fix the same muscle twice.

When I asked her about the other muscles, she said we will have to wait and see. Thats the hard part, cause I had to pay cash for this surgery. I felt while I'm there and under, do it all, and she knows it will be awhile before I could afford another surgery.

I trust her experience and judgement. She came highly recommended and could not even estimate how many of these surgeries she's done over the past 30+ years. The best thing is that I did not require decompression surgery, as originally diagnosed. Probably won't need eye lid lengthening surgery. I believe the "Allopurinol" was the saving factor there.

The eye pain, burning, redness tearing is nothing compared to how bad it was when GED was raging. Specially since I know its going to be short lived due to the healing process, and not GED demolition.


----------



## HotGrandma

NOOOOO, Rats

Gotta keep these stitches another week. Thats 3 weeks with stitches in my eye ball. I was told today that the measurements taken in the office prior to surgery were off. When I was under anesthesia the muscle was worse than she anticipated. The "short sheeted" part was there was not enough tissue to cover the muscle, therefore its exposed. There were 8 stitches, 6 are still in there. The stitches on the muscle are rubbing and bruising my eye lid. That's whats causing a nasty migraine. She gave me other drops and said the muscle is stable enough to put cold compresses on my eye. Can't wait to get home and do just that.

So one more week. No problem, at least I can finally see. YAY


----------



## HotGrandma

YAY THE STITCHES are OUT!!!! Its so good to blink without that stitch rubbing my eyelid and pulling on my eye ball. Gotta go back in a month, still no swimming or water in my eye, but HURAY FINALLY I get part of my life back.:anim_26:


----------



## webster2

Yay for you, Hot Grandma!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## HotGrandma

Okay, the bills are all in. I hope.

$ 989.00 Surgeon
$ 1,845.84 Surgical Center
$ 585.00 Anesthelogists
$ 276.91 Surgical Required Labs
$ 120.00 Physical and EKG
$ 6.60 Pregnancy Test (Really)

$ 3,823.35 Total

**Prices adjusted for Cash Payment Due at time or prior to Services.** Saved 40%.

I am so glad everyone worked with me on the pricing so I could get this done and have some quality of my life back. Hoping this is it on the damage to the eyes from Thyroid Disease.

Just thought I would post this in case others have no insurance and can budget.


----------



## Octavia

Good for you!!!!


----------



## hyperinnyc

Glad everything worked out well!


----------



## HotGrandma

Yahoo. Was medically released from the surgeon today. Now I can go swimming. The eye is still quite red and will take a couple more months to clear up. Crazy my whole life my right eye was my dominant eye. Now my left if my dominant eye. Went shooting last weekent and the left eye is dead on the target now. Finally some normalcy back in my life. I will probably always see double anywhere to the right at 2 o'clock and greater. No contacts ever. Told not to spend more than 20 minutes at a time looking at any thing less than 20 feet away without a 5 minute break. My eye's and me are still getting to know each other again, but its all good.


----------



## Ginav

That is Great! I really worry about my eye and you have been through so much with yours. I'm glad your feeling better.


----------



## HotGrandma

That eye just told me it doesn't like Ice Cream. The brain freeze was only in that eye. OUUCHHHhhhhh. Dang comfort food.


----------



## Octavia

ooohhhh...ouch. Don't ya just hate it when comfort food isn't all that comforting?


----------



## Grandma Karen

Wow you sure have been thru allot with your eyes....I hope it continues to improve over time! Your eye is very pretty, even red with stitches and a white spot! No wonder they call you *hot* grandma!


----------



## HotGrandma

Many have asked if my prescription has changed from TED. Before TED my prescription was -2.25 & -2.50. Its now -2.75 in both eyes. Just a slight change could be age too. Pressures are normal again 17 down from 33. AWESOME I have permanently lost depth perception at 9, 10 and 11 o'clock. Hard to explain. If I am aiming to hit something at 10 o'clock I will always miss. I can see it clearly just can't hit it with either eye singularly or both eyes together. Have to square up with my body and head for everything. I can even wear contacts again limited for sports. YAY I needed sunglasses and this information and changes are from today's exam. He was impressed that I don't need a prescription for up close. He no longer is recommending decompression surgery either. GOOD NEWS ALL AROUND


----------



## Ginav

That is a remarkable recovery! Wonderful news!


----------



## kathlav

HotGrandma said:


> Many have asked if my prescription has changed from TED. Before TED my prescription was -2.25 & -2.50. Its now -2.75 in both eyes. Just a slight change could be age too. Pressures are normal again 17 down from 33. AWESOME I have permanently lost depth perception at 9, 10 and 11 o'clock. Hard to explain. If I am aiming to hit something at 10 o'clock I will always miss. I can see it clearly just can't hit it with either eye singularly or both eyes together. Have to square up with my body and head for everything. I can even wear contacts again limited for sports. YAY I needed sunglasses and this information and changes are from today's exam. He was impressed that I don't need a prescription for up close. He no longer is recommending decompression surgery either. GOOD NEWS ALL AROUND


Wonderful news HotGrandma,

I am so please for you .


----------

